

Sleep or die – growing body of research warns of heart attacks, strokes - walterbell
http://www.cnn.com/2015/06/19/health/sleep-or-die/

======
walterbell
We need more studies on the effect upon sleep, of blue light in tablets and
smartphones. What will it take for mobile operating systems to build color
temperature control (like f.lux) into the native OS? It's surprising that no
Android vendor has used this feature to differentiate their devices. It's
already built into some apps.

